# This Is Why You Dont Buy Weed Off The Street



## vapedg13 (Jan 11, 2010)

In the UK first it was glass in your weed now its metal shavings to weigh it down more

check out this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKZUE7TlPeI


----------



## NinjaOZDuce (Jan 11, 2010)

thats f-ed up glad im growing my own cant wait till harvest


----------



## straw (Jan 11, 2010)

keep growing dont trust anybody


----------



## MeJuana (Jan 12, 2010)

Man that is screwed up I was always worried about this kind of shit and my wife said I was paranoid. She's right, I am but sometimes it pays to be a little paranoid.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 17, 2010)

theres been all sorts of crazy shit mixed or sprayed on weed for many years now in the u.k it seems to be getting better but its still around, was everywhere at points over the last few years in the u.k.

the pic is some ''sprayed'' weed what looks like thc on the bud is actually mostly spray to increase weight.


----------



## WusSupHoez420 (Jan 17, 2010)

wow no wonder y people from the u.k. are idiots

USA/AMERICA


----------



## danrasta (Jan 17, 2010)

Yea its very sad but true, i think i've only bought about three or four bags in the last few years that havnt been sprayed!


----------



## GrowingfortheGold (Jan 17, 2010)

Fucking grit weed =/


----------



## zeyroc420 (Jan 17, 2010)

yo sprayed with what?


----------



## ruderalis88 (Jan 17, 2010)

WusSupHoez420 said:


> wow no wonder y people from the u.k. are idiots
> 
> USA/AMERICA


hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

yeah the americans are definitely pioneers in intelligent thinking compared to the brits 

anyway re:sprayed weed, could be worse, if we were all skag heads we'd be shooting up with anthrax anywhere north of the borders.

long live home growing


----------



## nuera59 (Jan 17, 2010)

greed kills.
I've heard of fiberglass, suger water, coca cola, sand and even silica, that stuff in a bag when you buy shoes to keep out damp.
alot of imported weed gets sprayed before it hits our streets, and as it works it's way down the line it gets more spray.
I remember a few years back that even the national news was warning people of the risk of grit weed.
disgusting


----------



## algeezy509 (Jan 17, 2010)

nuera59 said:


> greed kills.
> I've heard of fiberglass, suger water, coca cola, sand and even silica, that stuff in a bag when you buy shoes to keep out damp.
> alot of imported weed gets sprayed before it hits our streets, and as it works it's way down the line it gets more spray.
> I remember a few years back that even the national news was warning people of the risk of grit weed.
> disgusting


 I just recently discovered there was such a thing as grit weed I'm in the us and i've always wondered about the wet extra sticky not so potent bags i've boughten looks good taste weird, burns weird, and doesn't feel impressive at all schwag high and that's because shwag weighs less and and is way less potent ass we all know so schwag is usually what's sprayed, not to say there aren't greedy people out there who got to get that extra gram off every 1/4 and then there's the people who suck so bad at either getting or growing the fine herb we all know as ganja and due to it's poor quality they spray it with chemicals anything they can get their hands such as : pinesole,(gives chemmy lemmy smell) windex( i don't even know how this turns out just herd of it) and i'm sure there are many others like febreeze thats one i forgot. Ever since i got into growing i bought a microscope and i check out my shit every time trust no one not even your buds, look first trust later. This is the only way to ensure you're not smoking any bullshit and i'm sure it's probably not 100 percent as it can be hard to see the spray look for drops that are not related to trichs. you'll spot grit weed in an instant under the scope you'll see trichs covered with lumps sorta like parmesean,this i know from research after i stumbled upon a grit weed vid on youtube,thank god for youtube and sites like this,i bought one bag from a buddy who is not too wise of all this and notice it was dusted with something not sure what didn't taste bad but weird,smell bad, or give me a headache, but I could tell by the way it taste and dust in the bag it was tampered with i told him and he confronted his guy who denied anything we both dropped him off our list of love. Be careful, be observent, and if yo weed don't smell like weed than don't buy it,and if you have any suspiscions confront your dude worst case scenario you beet his ass and get your money back, best case he admits his stupidity, replaces your shit with real shit, gives your money back and you still beat his ass for trying to cross you. If it's a unaware friend make him aware and the prob should stop or he's not a friend at all.


----------



## Dan Kone (Jan 18, 2010)

danrasta said:


> Yea its very sad but true, i think i've only bought about three or four bags in the last few years that havnt been sprayed!


WTF? If I ever found out that I bought a bad that was sprayed with anything, that would be followed by an ass kicking.


----------



## dirtnap411 (Jan 18, 2010)

That's why you don't buy weed from the tweaks around here, they spray it with 7Up, but in the end it's still schwag.


----------



## fonzirellie (Jan 25, 2010)

In my neck of the woods its all about silica or lead. One burns little holes in your lungs and the other will make you stupid.

Smoked with a few times with friends when I was like 14 and decided i needed to buy my own bag. Said bag was laced with PCP and I ended up frying balls with a buddy after we had snuck out of the house. Didnt smoke for a few years after that evening.


----------



## Tcm04 (Jan 25, 2010)

fonzirellie said:


> In my neck of the woods its all about silica or lead. One burns little holes in your lungs and the other will make you stupid.
> 
> Smoked with a few times with friends when I was like 14 and decided i needed to buy my own bag. Said bag was laced with PCP and I ended up frying balls with a buddy after we had snuck out of the house. Didnt smoke for a few years after that evening.


O HOLY SHIT. Now that is a fucked up chronic story, good to see you moved past it. I know it wasn't my fault but I feel like I gotta say sorry man.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 25, 2010)

WusSupHoez420 said:


> wow no wonder y people from the u.k. are idiots
> 
> USA/AMERICA


i carnt say im the most pro-american not so much the people but definatly the goverment!

but id like to say that pretty much all the people from the states that ive talked to on this site have been nice.

so lets not turn this thread into a usa/uk bashing fest.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 25, 2010)

if you read up on sprayed weed, its all over europe and has even been found in cafes in amsterdam!


----------



## herbavor (Jan 26, 2010)

glass!! holy shit.. in austalia the ratty dealers will spray with cola, or flyspray.. flyspray is shocking, the high is affected from it,wud be so damaging to your brain, and the taste is alot harsher. at least with flyspray you can figure it out and go back for a chat with the ol dealer.. if he fucks you off without re embursing you. warn everyone that goes there. it is a business after all. and when the milk goes sour, you stop drinking.


----------



## 110100100 (Jan 27, 2010)

That's just nuts...sucks what people are willing to do for money.

Once had a friend show me a block of "hash" he scored that looked like it was sand mixed with eggs and dried if you ask me. I wouldn't have gone NEAR trying to smoke this crap. Best was he didn't want to believe he got ripped off. I don't really know if he ever tried it or not I was too busy getting stoned and enjoying the concert to pay any attention to this kid. Knowing Frank though...he smoked it.


----------



## MeMes (Jan 27, 2010)

I smoked a whole half of this nasty ass compact brick ass BROWN Hard To light up Gasolined Sprayed Bud for free and all and all.. i didnt even get a buzz.. except a half a buzz off a cigarette which i havent smoked in like forever


----------



## 110100100 (Jan 27, 2010)

Overgrow the globe!


----------



## herbavor (Jan 27, 2010)

110100100 said:


> That's just nuts...sucks what people are willing to do for money.
> 
> Once had a friend show me a block of "hash" he scored that looked like it was sand mixed with eggs and dried if you ask me. I wouldn't have gone NEAR trying to smoke this crap. Best was he didn't want to believe he got ripped off. I don't really know if he ever tried it or not I was too busy getting stoned and enjoying the concert to pay any attention to this kid. Knowing Frank though...he smoked it.


lol i no that sort of person.. no matter how much legible experience based evidence you give him, they just believe the decision they made in their head is correct.. even if u break it down hah

" dude i can see a bit of egg shell right there * points to it * look! and is that a fish bone??"

na man, thats what hash looks like.. i bought it of a dealer. 

with me tho, the kid couldnt come to grips with his turntables he bought online being peices of absolute shit.. lol i googled the problem he had with them and had a pile of people claiming the exzact same fault.. funny shit.. pretty sad aswell


----------



## 110100100 (Jan 28, 2010)

herbavor said:


> lol i no that sort of person.. no matter how much legible experience based evidence you give him, they just believe the decision they made in their head is correct.. even if u break it down hah
> 
> " dude i can see a bit of egg shell right there * points to it * look! and is that a fish bone??"
> 
> ...


fish bone LOL!

Thats awesome, we were at a concert near an inland waterway so yeah probably was some fish bone...


----------



## xTOXICxLOLLIPOPx (Jan 28, 2010)

I had gone to a guy several times and thought there was something odd about his weed... come to find out he was spraying SPRITE on it to make it stickier. The end result was just moldy weed, it was horrible. Needless to say he has no clientele anymore... who would have thought?


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Jan 28, 2010)

ashamed of his own stash, Tiss Tiss.


----------



## Single White Pistol (Jan 28, 2010)

vapedg13 said:


> In the UK first it was glass in your weed now its metal shavings to weigh it down more
> 
> check out this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKZUE7TlPeI


Protect half of all young people in Britain!! Hahahaha. I think it's a little more than half in the U.S.


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 28, 2010)

Avoid that s**t at all costs!
My mate had to give up toking recently after about a good 10 years of doing so... he kept going to the same dealer with the same sprayed crap.. he reckoned he didn't mind the spray, if that was all he could get...
Anyway, long story short, his lung collapsed and he nearly died! 
now the Docs tell him if he smokes anymore it could kill him! 
he's eating it now!  (but only weed he knows where it came from )
Vengeance mission on all who spray!


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 28, 2010)

grow4joe said:


> Avoid that s**t at all costs!
> My mate had to give up toking recently after about a good 10 years of doing so... he kept going to the same dealer with the same sprayed crap.. he reckoned he didn't mind the spray, if that was all he could get...
> Anyway, long story short, his lung collapsed and he nearly died!
> now the Docs tell him if he smokes anymore it could kill him!
> ...


 
FUCKED UP!

i have also read about many people having serious health issues after smoking sprayed weed for long periods.

Sorry to hear that m8 hope ya pal gets better.


----------



## Splinter88 (Feb 4, 2010)

If this strain i have now is sprayed with sprite or 7up it would be REALLY hard to tell, it smells like most dank strains i've come across; pungent(like when you open your grinder after grinding the herb, the smell hits u in the face), with a real subtle pine smell to it. Doesn't smell low-grade, plenty of hairs on it but they aren't bright orange or red hairs, in-between brown and purple almost. It's not sticking to my grinder thankfully, so there's no iron or metal fillings. Any one here in the states come across some typical 60 an eighth bud that's been sprayed and you found out about it? I looked at this bud under a magnifying glass, it is just littered with tiny crystals and i have no clue how bud sprayed with sprite or something of the sort would look like.


----------



## Truckn (Feb 7, 2010)

Wait, so where metal shaving's getting into the the weed from the grinder?


----------



## MeJuana (Feb 7, 2010)

Truckn said:


> Wait, so where metal shaving's getting into the the weed from the grinder?


Something like that, grinder file. Imagine lead soft and heavy, deadly.


----------



## missnu (Apr 30, 2012)

As far as I know I have never bought weed with anything on it...around here people sell you shit, and they never try to mask it as good weed...it is bad and you know it is bad....lol


----------



## Kyle Keen Green (Apr 30, 2012)

If you people dont buy weed of the street, how am I suppost to sell it on the street


----------



## Kyle Keen Green (Apr 30, 2012)

P.S I get the best around its everywhere you get what you pay for, ppl going on about dirt weed sprayed, I have never had it but I pay top wack I get cheese blues everything, My latest was Big Budda Cheese and it was stinky as hell, Price £225 about $400. No problem for me, Pay good, get Good simple.


----------

